# Tsunami Sound in Large Scale



## therbert (Sep 18, 2008)

Another thread triggered a thought in my mind about this -- has anyone used one of the HO scale Tsunami sound decoders in a large scale loco, hooked up to the aux DCC outputs of an Airwire decoder? Soundtraxx suggested this in an email conversation I had with them, when I emailed about an NOS Sierra sound card I found on eBay. I have one in an HO 2-10-2, and it sounds great, especially given the size of the speaker it's playing through. It might sound better playing through a 3" speaker.


----------



## Greg Elmassian (Jan 3, 2008)

It should work fine, although I think they are 1 watt, so use an efficient speaker. 

Regards, Greg


----------

